# Kayaking the Gallatin River



## Detoff (May 22, 2009)

Here's a few shots of some Kayakers at "House Rock" on the Gallatin River near Big Sky Montana. This section of River ranges from class II to class IV whitewater. 

House Rock... It is the start of spring runoff, soon the water will be nearly over the top of this rock.






Out of sequence, but the kayakers next to the rock help give a sense of scale to the first shot...





the "action" shots (though I'd prefer a bit more action...















And as they floated off down the river.


----------



## Crazydad (May 23, 2009)

I really like the last one. It looks like the guy facing is trying to go against the flow. The water does seem a bit over exposed in b&w, maybe tone it down a bit in pp?


----------



## johngpt (Jun 6, 2009)

#5 is dynamite. Great exposure, focus, and composition. Great that you caught the paddler looking at you.

Now you'll have to hunt out the spots with the steeper drops to get more of the photogenic action.


----------

